# Question About Buttikoferi Cichlid



## meanbuttikoferi (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey guys i am in search of a new tank for my buttikoferi cichlid. He is currently 5 years old and 14 inches long. He is currently in a 60 gallon tank (which he has been in since a baby) and having a hard time turning around due to the width. I plan on upgrading his tank real soon, what tank would you guys say is the proper size for him?

As a side note I have been keeping cichlids for over 15 years. One weird thing about my Buttikoferi is that he does not eat feeder fish. He had two brothers and sisters when he was little and they ate feeders but he does not. Any idea why? He is very aggressive and will attack anything that is a threat to him. Also he does not eat pellets for some weird reason and is a picky eater. He only eats frozen bloodworms.

Here is his current tank. Excuse the cloudy water just cleaned it.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm surprised no one answered this.
At that size I don't think he should be kept in anything less than a 125 but a 75 may be OK.

As for his eating habits, he's spoiled. So if you don't feed him anything else except for the pellets he will eventually accept them.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

At 14" I would give it at least a 180(US). A 6x2x2 will still seem a little on the small side, especially if it puts on a growth spurt when you move it. I've seen males at nearly 2' long.

This is a mainly herbivorous cichlid, so fish are not part of their natural diet. The reason it won't eat pellets is because it knows it'll get bloodworms if it refuses them. It will eat what You want it to eat... just don't give in.


----------

